# B***ard poxy bus lane cameras



## hiTTchy (Jan 30, 2005)

Just had notification this morning that 'apparently' I went through a bus lane in London while on a weekend away, which I can't even remember :?

Result..... Â£80 fine.

... and to top it all off, their website says I have to pay Â£20 if done by a copper, but Â£80 bastard quid by a feckin camera :evil:

What the f**k is this all about?

[smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

If you ask them, there'll be aq reference number and you can view it online.

Happened to a mate of mine on his scooter when he had to swerve into the bus lnae to avoid being knocked off by an idiot car driver.

Still had to pay the fine though.

Ask to see the picture.


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

Do you get points for that as well? I often see cars who are obviously not from London drifting into the bus lane right in front of a camera. I'm sure they sometimes position the cameras near - say - a junction so that if someone is turning right in front of you and you briefly go into the bus lane, you get caught.

I use bus lanes all the time at off peak times (ie when you're allowed) and it gets me around very quickly. For some reason, most people don't use them even when they can. I guess they vary so much that if in doubt people would rather be late than pay a fine.


----------



## hiTTchy (Jan 30, 2005)

No, I don't think you get points.

I did a little searching on the web, and it appears the 'owner' is responsible for the fine, not the driver. I got snapped in a company car not the TT..... always looking for an 'out' :lol:

Oh bollocks to it, i'll just pay it :evil:


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

Had one of these in London before and the notice had a clear photo on it. Fair enough really.


----------



## hiTTchy (Jan 30, 2005)

r1 said:


> Had one of these in London before and the notice had a clear photo on it. Fair enough really.


Was it from the front or rear?

Apparently no flash, they just record stills from a CCTV camera.

Wait for it.... I probably went through five or six now :evil:


----------



## hiTTchy (Jan 30, 2005)

Kell said:


> If you ask them, there'll be aq reference number and you can view it online.


Cheers Kell,

I'm going to ask for the picture.

The most annoying thing now is the lease company the car comes from have 'paid it' on my behalf. Of course, if you pay within 14 days it's half price at Â£40.

Anyway, the feckin fleet company have slapped an 'admin' charge on, taking it back up to Â£80! This also means I cannot now appeal if I wanted to. [smiley=furious3.gif]

Feel a new flame coming on....... f**king b***ard fleet companies :evil:


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

I did this a few years ago in an Audi courtesy car while me TT was being serviced. When I got the ticket through the post several weeks later I didn't recognise the car so I appealed. Eventually I got a photocopy of my agreement with the Audi dealer and I felt a little stupid so I paid.

At the time they halved the charge if you pay quickly so don't waste too much time trying to wriggle out if!


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

In the City there is the most ridiculous one which has blatantly been designed like to this earn money;

There is a long stretch of road (dont know the name of it) with a bus lane on the left and the standard lane next to it on the right, the road goes on for a long way and is straight straight straight then suddenly, the normal lane has a "traffic calming" block of concrete that is staight for about a metre then goes sharply to the right for about 10 metres, then goes straight again, and then ends. :? The road, however, continues to be straight after this!!

The bus lane doesn't have any of this crap blocking it up, but DOES have a camera right next to the piece of traffic calming crap.

I was in the Range Rover both times when i went through this, and had to slow down considerably when i came to this part of the road - the second time i came to it i thought "i'll go into the bus lane as there's no one behind me" and it was then as i was about to go into it that i saw the camera.


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

hiTTchy said:


> r1 said:
> 
> 
> > Had one of these in London before and the notice had a clear photo on it. Fair enough really.
> ...


From the front. I've seen the camera since and it's on a pole at streetlight level - when someone goes in the bus lane you see it spin round and zoom in, obviously manually operated.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

r1 said:


> hiTTchy said:
> 
> 
> > r1 said:
> ...


Do you think that they pay so many people to manually operate these cameras? They must be lots of them around.


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

vlastan said:


> r1 said:
> 
> 
> > hiTTchy said:
> ...


Despite the wageroll, I suspect they do quite well out of it.


----------



## Boba FeTT (Jan 29, 2005)

i kept the photos of me in the bus lane, stuck them to my sun visor, you get a long shot and a close up, makes everyone laugh when they get in the car :lol:


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

I'm going to revive and old thread because I agree these are nothing short of a scam. if there were any common sense out there the law would read "you may not impede the progress of a bus in a bus lane during it's hours of operation" instead of "you may not enter a bus lane during it's hours of operation", thus covering off motorists from punishment for simple things like preparing to make a left turn, or passing vehicles causing an obstruction while waiting to turn right. This has got my goat this week as I've got two fines from the same scamera in London, one justified (although not when common sense is used) and one almost certainly not.

I'm not going to say any more than this but you know the sense of futility, outrage and injustice I feel. Especially after paying the same council £570 for the pleasure of being able to park outside my home.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

I don't see the problem. Just treat it like a single carriageway. If someone is turning right and blocking you on a single carriageway, you don't mount the pavement to go round them, you wait... So do the same when there's a bus lane there.

I feel sorry for anyone who got stung because they were forced into a bus lane to avoid an accident, but what you're saying is you should just be able to use them briefly whenever you're feeling impatient.


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

That's exactly what I'm saying and I don't see the harm in it.


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

Bus lanes got introduced last year where I live and I have lost count of the times that I have seen people ignore them totally - driving past coppers sat in the correct lane on at least two occasions!

Unlucky bud.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

badyaker said:


> That's exactly what I'm saying and I don't see the harm in it.


I imagine they'll change the rules for you if you write them a letter and explain how you don't see any harm in it. Address it to the 'Head of Bus Lane Mistakes' at your local council.


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Cheers for the advice buddy, I saw an advert for a "public smoking co-ordinator" a few months back so hopefully that post exists.


----------

